# [RAP] drucken eines ScrolledComposite



## olz (17. Mrz 2012)

Huhu,

kann mir einer sagen wie ich am besten/einfachsten vorgehe wenn ich einen großen (Höhe geht über den sichtbaren Bereich (Bildschirm) hinaus) ScrolledComposite aus einer RAP-Anwendung drucken will?

Über die Browser-Druck-Funktion bekomme ich nur den oberen Teil.

Evtl. muss ich erst mal ein PDF daraus generieren? 

Hat da jmd einen brauchbaren Link oder Tipp für mich? 

Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

VG
olz.


----------



## olz (19. Mrz 2012)

Keiner eine Idee oder habe ich mein Problem nicht verständlich beschrieben?

Ich würde als nächstes versuchen irgendwie mit diesem Ansatz:

RAP/BIRT Integration - Eclipsepedia

weiter zu kommen. 

Da ich allerdings absoluter Neuling in dieser Sparte(RCP, SWT, RAP) bin, würde mich vielleicht noch jmd aufhalten, falls ich da komplett den falschen Weg gehe bzw. es eine ganz andere (einfache) Möglichkeit gibt.


----------



## Sonecc (19. Mrz 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, sucht man bei uns nach etwas ähnlichem. Da man aber nix gefunden hat, ist man auf Reports übergangen (also BIRT). Dementsprechend denke ich, ist der Ansatz den du gehen willst nicht verkehrt.


----------

